# decoders for Bachmann Davenport



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all looking for suggestions for decoders for Bachmann's Davenport switcher. I've heard of people using HO decoders in them only to have them burn up a few months down the road and on the flip side I don't think the unit is big enough to fit any standard G scale decoders in it. So just looking to see what people have done that has worked, Sound isn't a huge issue with me on this little unit so if it doesn't have sound I don't mind but if there is an option with sound thats ok too.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

When I wrote the review on this loco 5 or so years ago, I thought a 1-amp decoder would be a baseline minimum that I'd use. Having run the loco since the review was written, I don't think I'd have any qualms about putting a 1-amp decoder in this loco. I run mine on battery power, and with a 2600mAh battery, I'm getting 6+ hours on a charge, so it's drawing somewhere less than half an amp in normal operation pulling two or three cars around my railroad. 

The PC board in the Davenport has an NMRA standard 8-pin plug, so if the decoder you purchase comes with an 8-pin NMRA connector (4x2 pins) then you can just plug it in and be off and running. 

Personally, I've used Soundtraxx Tsunamis in similar small loco projects with good results. They're rated at 1 amp. I've read from a few sources where that rating is on the conservative side, but I'm certainly not pushing that limit in my installations. 

There's actually a fair amount of space under the hood. I've got 7.4 volts worth of batteries, a sound card, speed control, and speaker crammed in there. It's a great little "throw it on the tracks and let it run" loco. 

Later,

K


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

I have used a Zimo MX645 with a round speaker. Once I heard this I couldn't have another: 



and I was not disappointed.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The ZImo MX645 is a sound programmable 1.2 amp 3 watt audio/motor/light/servo control decoder. It does com in a 8 pin plug version.
The current is a total motor, lights, etc. limit.
This decoder also comes in the plus version with a buffer board which increases the current to 1.8 amps and has optional power sources.
I am using this decoder (1.2 amp version) in several LGB short shaft engines such as rail truck and Stainz.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I fitted a "high power" HO decoder in mine (non-sound): a Zimo MX64H rated for 1.5 amps motor output.
Lovely running with this decoder.

The MX64 family of decoders aren't made any more, the current production equivalent with the NEM 652 8 pin plug would be MX632R ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I love that sound. I'll definitely have to remember that one for if I convert my davenport to R/C (it's currently battery/manual control.) Or for if/when I get to that _other _project...

Later,

K


----------



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

That does sound great! Now I'm curious how one goes about ordering one of these decoders from googling no one seems to carry them in the US that I can find and do you have to load the davenport sound file on the decoder after the fact? how does that work?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli (a sponsor on this forum) sells the MX645 here in the USA and we load the sound file for customers.
Also we need to know what system you have as some systems have restrictions like the MTS is 14 speed steps only, or someone needs DC and DCC capability.


----------



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

ah excellent you guys will probably be hearing from me in the next couple of days thanks! Do you stock the version with the 8 pin plug?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not sure about the plug version as most of our customers have been largescale and having a 8 pin socket has not been a large scale standard. Also, the sound project for the Davenport has a code charge, $25 for the MX645.
Not sure when I will be back to the shop, hopefully by Friday.


----------



## train man (Feb 23, 2009)

I mean I'm guessing an NMRA plug can be added to the hardwire version, sorry still somewhat new to the whole DCC scene but I seem to remember seeing wire to NMRA plug adaptors somewhere.


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

I think the MX645R is the right one to use, see bottom left here: http://www.zimo.at/web2010/products/lokdecoder_EN.htm


----------

